# Help Identifying this Weed



## The_Lawn_Professor (11 mo ago)

Hi All! First time post and I'm super excited to be a part of this community! Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and expertise.

I have had an issue in a small area of my lawn that I thought was spurge but I'm not so sure. It definitely creeps as when I pull it up, it comes out in lines across the lawn showing where it spread. If I don't keep up on it, it takes over. I have a bare spot where I pulled up a bunch. I sprayed Spurge Power last Fall and whatever it is it still came back. Any ideas? Thanks for helping!

I took a picture where it was growing in my flower beds as well as it seems hard to see in the grass.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Looks like common Bermuda


----------



## The_Lawn_Professor (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much Robbybobby! I think you're right after looking at many pictures. After reading up on it, looks like a pain to get rid of. I read that Triclopyr Ester may be good to at least suppress it's growth. I have such a small section of grass this is in so I hate to spend so much on an herbicide for a small amount but don't want it to get out of control. Thanks for the help!


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Good luck killing common Bermuda. Get it under control now. I've found the only way to kill it is glyphosate and then replace the original turf area.

I'm embracing it this year and saving some expense on replacement St Aug. After it is done taking over then I'll reno over to Zoysia.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The first two pictures look more like Kikuyu grass to me. They definitely don't look like bermuda. The third picture looks like crabgrass. The fourth might be bermuda, but it's hard to say. @The_Lawn_Professor look up Kikuyu to see if that seems a better fit for the top two pictures.


----------



## The_Lawn_Professor (11 mo ago)

Thanks @UltimateLawn! Since I don't have much, I'm going to see if I can't control and eventually get rid of it.

@Spammage, I'll be perfectly honest, I've been staring at pictures of bermuda and kikuyu and can't tell what mine is. The Triclopyr I'm looking to use treats or suppresses both so I suppose it doesn't affect my treatment. With that being said, I just like knowing stuff. Identifying grasses in general seems to be damn hard; for me at least!

It's invading my ornamental beds which sucks as well. No clue where the damn stuff came from!


----------

